# Brine shrimp or bloodworms?



## Belated (Oct 17, 2011)

Which are more nutritional/cause less bloating?

I'm going to buy some for Sodapop, but I'd rather them be a more nutritional thing than just a snack. He gobbles his pellets like crazy, so I have no worries about him being picky.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I dont know about the nutrition value of either of these. Hopefully someone on here will help you with that.
Are you planning to get live or frozen?
If you get frozen I would get one of each. That way he gets some of each  My Betta LOVE bloodworms, but they wont mind BS.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

i feed mine brine shrimp, Ive had no trouble with bloating. they like them live as well cause they chase them XD u watch them like their assassins and they pounce at them, sooooooo cool. i just used my sea monkeys XD XD XD XD XD. but anyway they are fine with them theyve had no illness so far. hope this helps u.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Technically brine shrimp will be better for digestion, but if you are just concerned about that, daphnia is the best possible choice! 

I personally like bloodworms because they are easiest to feed. Though variety is the spice of life, and I don't think either bloodworms or brine shrimp are particularly expensive.


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

U can buy brine shrimp eggs off amazon for
Around $5 (Australian)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

both! I use blood worms for the staple, but I mix up with brine shrimp usually once a week. They'll eat both, but I find they aren't quite as excited for the brine shrimp


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Brineshrimp is the better choice out of the two. Blood worms are rich and should be fed sparingly throughout the week. Both brineshrimp and daphnia are good to clean out your betta and prevent constipation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

We use Brine Shrimp (frozen) with Bettas that are sick or have Swim Bladder Disease, we also feed Bloodworms and Brine Shrimp (frozen) once a week (the day before fasting). You can't go wrong with either, both are great for their systems.


----------

